# Having a hard time hearing navigation directions when streaming music



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Is there a setting so that when the navigation voice comes on, the streaming music or radio will either pause or fade in the background while the instructions are communicated? I know that it is possible to make the voice louder but still I would prefer if the music would pause like when I'm on a phone call.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Not a setting that will do this automatically to my knowledge but I believe if you quickly mute the music from the left hand scroll wheel it will temporarily pause the music.
You then have to unmute the music with the navigation voice is finished. It's been awhile so if someone else can confirm or deny that would be appreciated.
I agree with you though this should be standard behavior or at least an option.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

That's what I've been doing, however there is a 1 to 2 seconds lag during which music streaming from my phone overlaps the voice instructions.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> That's what I've been doing, however there is a 1 to 2 seconds lag during which music streaming from my phone overlaps the voice instructions.


There might also be a way within the settings that I'm not familiar with, however when you are using navigation, use the left scroll wheel while the navigation voice is speaking and it will turn it up separately than the music volume.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The idea is not to have the voice talking over the music but to have the music go on mute or better on pause during the announcement. Am I the only one wanting this?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Am I the only one wanting this?


Personally, I deactivate the navigation voice altogether.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> Personally, I deactivate the navigation voice altogether.


That's a personal choice not a usable solution for me. I'm sure many of us are used to Google Maps Navigation pausing playing music or a podcast during an announcement. I don't understand why Tesla is not implementing this. Tesla actually does it correctly when taking a phone call through the car's system.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> That's a choice not a solution.


I was just answering your question of whether you're the only one who wants this. I can't speak for everyone, of course, but I assume that others may mark my post as "agree" to give you an idea.

But... maybe that was just a rhetorical question, and I shouldn't have answered. Sorry.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> I was just answering your question of whether you're the only one who wants this. I can't speak for everyone, of course, but I assume that others may mark my post as "agree" to give you an idea.
> 
> But... maybe that was just a rhetorical question, and I shouldn't have answered. Sorry.


Sorry, I was about to edit my response to say "That's a personal choice not a usable solution for me.". I did not want my response to come across like a swipe or something.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> The idea is not to have the voice talking over the music but to have the music go on mute or better on pause during the announcement. Am I the only one wanting this?


I see. I don't think there's currently a way to do that. Maybe an email off to Tesla with this feature request would be answered? For some reason I feel like mine does more than just talk over the music... like the music volume lowers a bit? My mind is playing tricks on me this early in the morning....need caffeine. I'll have to try this out later today.


garsh said:


> Personally, I deactivate the navigation voice altogether.


Does this work on back seat drivers?


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Similar request being tracked at moretesla: Pause music when playing navigation directions


----------



## radlaw (Oct 20, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> The idea is not to have the voice talking over the music but to have the music go on mute or better on pause during the announcement. Am I the only one wanting this?


No, I'd like to have this also.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> The idea is not to have the voice talking over the music but to have the music go on mute or better on pause during the announcement. Am I the only one wanting this?





radlaw said:


> No, I'd like to have this also.


have you sent Tesla the request?
any ideas to make the car better can be sent to Tesla either as an email to [email protected] (address at the top of the Software forum section) or you can record it from the car by holding down the right steering wheel button and saying "Note request lower audio volume when giving navigation directions" (or something to that effect. more on using the in-car reporting here


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> The idea is not to have the voice talking over the music but to have the music go on mute or better on pause during the announcement. Am I the only one wanting this?


My ideal tweak on this would be to mute/soften _music_ without pausing (so as not to interrupt the rhythm & continuity). However, it makes more sense to pause a _podcast with spoken words _(so as not to have 2 voices conflicting with each other simultaneously). I think the current overlapping audio is acceptable for music, but for podcasts... I frequently have to back up 10-20 sec because my brain can't absorb 2 voices at the same time.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> have you sent Tesla the request?


Done.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

I'd prefer pausing everything, over pausing nothing, but pausing voices and lowering the volume on music is the best option.

One thing I've noticed is that the steering wheel volume control will change the navigation volume if used while the nav voice is speaking. Of course, every time I try to lower the music volume so I can hear the nav instruction, I just mess myself up.

I rented a big Ford once that played the nav instructions over the driver's speakers and not the rest. That was great, because it kept passengers from trying to talk over the nav instructions. Of course it's probably different in a sedan than a 7 passenger SUV.

I haven't tried this yet, but I'm sure others have: How well does it work to use nav instructions from your phone, but the Tesla map and its nav voice turned off? That would handle pausing whatever the phone is playing for instructions, but I can imagine it could be confusing if the phone and Tesla disagree about the route. That's all assuming you're actually using the navigation to go someplace unfamiliar, and not just to get nav on autopilot or traffic advice.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

You can set the Nav voice volume or mute it in the Nav settings.


----------

